# Burton Mission vs Cartel



## basser

So I know that most people really like the Cartel, but I'm wondering how a 2016 Burton mission would match up. The mission is available to me for a good price and the Cartel is not, do you think I should go for it?


----------



## linvillegorge

Similar bindings. The Mission is stiffer.


----------



## basser

linvillegorge said:


> Similar bindings. The Mission is stiffer.


Thanks for the input. I like doing all mountain riding, so I think the stiffness is actually be a good thing. I'll probably pick them up!


----------



## basser

I bought the Missions. Do these look like they are centered properly on the binding? or should I extend the baseplate a bit?


----------



## Phedder

I'd definitely extend that 1 notch, possibly 2. The real test is getting them centered on your board so you've got even toe and heel overhang.


----------



## basser

Phedder said:


> I'd definitely extend that 1 notch, possibly 2. The real test is getting them centered on your board so you've got even toe and heel overhang.


Sounds good. I'm not sure if it's just me but the gas pedal thing is super hard to extend for some reason. The instructions say to unclip the two tabs at the back, then pull the gas pedal towards the toe edge. Any chance you have some experience with a similar model? Should I pull it harder?


----------



## Phedder

The first time unclipping them does take a bit of muscle, but they won't break. Make sure you unclip the footbed from the back, and then unclip the gas pedal from the bottom as well before you try sliding it forward.


----------



## multikill

I thought Cartel is more stiffer than mission.


----------



## SGboarder

multikill said:


> I thought Cartel is more stiffer than mission.


Mission is stiffer (esp the highback). Cartel (arguably) slightly more responsive.


----------



## F1EA

Yeah Mission used to have the same Cartel base with a taller, stiffer highback. Then when the Mission highback changed, they also made the Cartel base stiffer.

So now Cartel has softer, shorter highback with stiffer base. Mission a taller, stiffer highback with softer base...


----------



## multikill

very helpful. btw how about malavita? what is its character? i am confused bcs burton change it from charger binding to a park bind.


----------



## BigSteve

Just bought the missions I'm a big boy so I hope they're pretty stiff they felt stiff in the store We'll see this weekend !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basser

Phedder said:


> The first time unclipping them does take a bit of muscle, but they won't break. Make sure you unclip the footbed from the back, and then unclip the gas pedal from the bottom as well before you try sliding it forward.


Hey, I'm not usually this bad at figuring things out but I cant seem to unclip the gas pedal because there is foam under it. Any chance you can explain it to me if you know?


----------



## SGboarder

basser said:


> Hey, I'm not usually this bad at figuring things out but I cant seem to unclip the gas pedal because there is foam under it. Any chance you can explain it to me if you know?


Stick a flathead screwdriver under the tabs in the back of and twist/lever. 
And slide the toe ramp into position before mounting the binding/tightening the screws, otherwise you're fighting a lot of friction.


----------



## basser

SGboarder said:


> Stick a flathead screwdriver under the tabs in the back of and twist/lever.
> And slide the toe ramp into position before mounting the binding/tightening the screws, otherwise you're fighting a lot of friction.


I can open the two tabs at the back just fine, I'm not sure if you're familiar with this models design, but there is also a piece at the front(gas pedal) which needs to be separated in order to clip it at the point you want. Should I use the screwdriver to pry this open? Im just worried about snapping something lol


----------



## basser

BigSteve said:


> Just bought the missions I'm a big boy so I hope they're pretty stiff they felt stiff in the store We'll see this weekend !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let us know how they are


----------



## F1EA

basser said:


> I can open the two tabs at the back just fine, I'm not sure if you're familiar with this models design, but there is also a piece at the front(gas pedal) which needs to be separated in order to clip it at the point you want. Should I use the screwdriver to pry this open? Im just worried about snapping something lol


No. You dont have to pry those. The ramps just sort of unclip by pulling up or down slightly and releasing the locks... then you pull to the front or back as you please and clip them again.


----------



## basser

I finally got it! Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## qc89sc

*ok*



F1EA said:


> Yeah Mission used to have the same Cartel base with a taller, stiffer highback. Then when the Mission highback changed, they also made the Cartel base stiffer.
> 
> So now Cartel has softer, shorter highback with stiffer base. Mission a taller, stiffer highback with softer base...


So if i hate my mission highback i should go with the cartel!


----------



## F1EA

qc89sc said:


> So if i hate my mission highback i should go with the cartel!


Probably


----------



## BigSteve

Well I had a good 5 hours in my new Missions. Wanted to get abut more but I can say They Seemed to deliver the goods. Comfortable and Stiff enough for 325lbs turning down on a big 168. I guess my old Drake Bindings were so out of date. The straps were narrow and put all the pressure on a couple parts Of my foot. The Missions disputed the pressure out pretty good !! The only thing was that I had a hard time with the top side Straps they were big and contoured to provide comfort but the male end / small strap didn't seem to have enough length to let me easily get the end into the ratchets. I do have some big ass calves in those 13s. Might have to lengthen them up a bit.
All in all love um 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basser

So I just had a question but I didn't want to make a new thread so I am posting it in here. Apparently the missions are stiffer than the cartels, but this is something I don't fully understand. Does that mean the highback is stiffer, or is it both the highback and the baseplate? A follow up question would be does the baseplate actually flex? Unfortunately I didn't even get to try them out this season so I have no experience with them.


----------



## Phedder

Missions highback is definitely stiffer, but the Cartel baseplate should be stiffer. So would be hard to say which would ride stiffer, negligible difference anyway. Just ride the missions you have and enjoy them when you can.


----------



## basser

Phedder said:


> Missions highback is definitely stiffer, but the Cartel baseplate should be stiffer. So would be hard to say which would ride stiffer, negligible difference anyway. Just ride the missions you have and enjoy them when you can.


Forsure man, i'm definitely super stoked to ride. Just for personal knowledge, does the baseplate actually flex while you ride it?


----------



## F1EA

Older Mission and Cartel baseplates were exactly the same. The Mission highback was both taller AND stiffer too.

In 2015 (I think) the Cartel baseplate got stiffer and the MIssion highback got a bit softer.

So right now, the Cartel is stiffer baseplate and shorter highback. Mission have a taller highback, still stiffer than Cartel's, but a bit softer than it used to be.

In my opinion.... buy Cartels. 

The performance is almost the same, (probably a little better on the Cartel, because the Reflex baseplate is not too powerful (compared to Union, Now) but for a very small difference, you get better comfort, straps, ratchets, etc and better resale value in Cartels. You can sell a Cartel in about 25 mins  but if you already have Missions, don't sweat it. I've ridden Mission, Genesis, Malavita and Cartel...... to me, they're about the same. Genesis more comfy, so I ride those.


----------



## basser

I already have the Missions, bought them a while ago. The ratchets and straps look really nice, I am definitely excited to use them. I also don't plan on selling them so no worries in that department


----------



## SGboarder

No wrong choice between those bindings, just slightly different price point products.

Performance wise there is next to no difference between Cartels and Missions. Bit stiffer here bit softer there but mostly negligible.

Cartel has some additional comfort goodies (two sided ladders/buckles, slightly different straps, canting). For some people that is worth the extra $20-30, for other is makes no enough of difference to spend more.


----------

